# Furry instincts...



## spikey2k (Jan 25, 2008)

I didn't know exactly what to cdall the thread, but Furry instincts sounded appropriate for the subject. Reguardless of ones standing on how much being a furry effects their life, has anyone just....Acted out in that reguard...Like behavior...Sounds.

I personally have growled at people before and not even noticed I did it....That was a bad day in class. And I find myself purring when I am alone. 

I'm curious as to what your experinces are with furry behaviors, inside or outside. Like...Catching yourself off guard doing something....Animalistic?


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Jan 25, 2008)

I haven't noticed stuff like that with me. Only thing I got is blowing saliva bubbles. I always blow saliva bubbles. My saliva has became a lot... more firm since I started =P


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 26, 2008)

I purr (even though I am a wolf) and I growl, bite, scratch, and howl. I actually prefer to whine, and bark than talk...my favorite way to wrestle is like a wolf (stay at a safe distance then attack then jump back to the safe distance) i guess i am just weird like that eh?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 26, 2008)

Strangely enough, I've growled, barked, etc. since I was kid....I really don't remember when it started. I do remember my mom getting onto me for barking in public.

I say it's strange, because my fursona is a kangaroo, not a dog. But I grew up with lots of dogs, and they were more my friends than people when I was a kid....so that probably had a lot to do with it.

And yeah, I still do those things sometimes, kangaroo or not.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 26, 2008)

yea I know how it is with the whole animal friends better than people friends...I feel that I understand and am understood better by animals...I believe I have an animal spirit...that is of course a wolf


----------



## WhiteKnightWolf (Jan 26, 2008)

A little bit of me just died reading this thread. 

Seriously, if you guys are starting to act like animals, you need psychiatric help.  Wake up, you are not wolves, you are not lions, you are not gophers.  You are human beings.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 26, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> A little bit of me just died reading this thread.
> 
> Seriously, if you guys are starting to act like animals, you need psychiatric help.  Wake up, you are not wolves, you are not lions, you are not gophers.  You are human beings.


There is no need to insult.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 26, 2008)

Is this something like FarCry Instincts? Because that was awesome.


----------



## FurryFox (Jan 26, 2008)

Well I scratch people, I growl, and I lay down like a dog taking a nap =3


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 26, 2008)

I could swear the Achilles tendon on my left foot is a few millimeters to short after bruising my foot against something at work.  Now, when I get up in the morning, before my legs have had a chance to warm up and stretch I find myself walking on tiptoe around the house.

(Otherwise known as 'digitigrade'.)


----------



## WhiteKnightWolf (Jan 26, 2008)

spikey2k said:
			
		

> WhiteKnightWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense meant, but you have to admit...  That's just scary.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 26, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> spikey2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strange yes but not frightening.


----------



## Aden (Jan 26, 2008)

*WhiteKnightWolf*: If that scares you, then get out of this fandom _now_. Seriously. 

Compared to some of the stuff out there, I just let it ride. Besides, I've howled a few times before because I was angry and needed to make loud noises. Great stress reliever, actually.


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 26, 2008)

all of the time actually. even when i was alittle kid i would sometimes make noises when feeling extreme emotion, and i would walk around on my tip toes all of the time.

but now i actually do it all of the time, whine, snort(like, let the breath out of my mouth really quick, and make a kinda whiney noise) i bark alot when i;m with my mate ^^ and i purr(yes, actually some foxes can purr, as a matter of fact fennecs can for sure purr)

and i do this all of the time, in public or private, though its more frequent when i;m around other furs

i also have a tendency to pounce at my pillows and plushies in my sleep( i know because sometimes i wake my self up doin it >< ) and i paw at people, i do all manner of animal esque things with my mate though.


----------



## WhiteKnightWolf (Jan 26, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> *WhiteKnightWolf*: If that scares you, then get out of this fandom _now_. Seriously.
> 
> Compared to some of the stuff out there, I just let it ride. Besides, I've howled a few times before because I was angry and needed to make loud noises. Great stress reliever, actually.


I don't belong to your fandom now.  Seriously. 

:roll: Howling is not an animal instinct only.  Lots of people make bizarre noises and howl in anger that are not part of the furry fandom.  However howling just because it's "woofy" like is not normal.  If anything it's childish.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 26, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> spikey2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So is a lot of shit. Deal. When a man cannibalize, or murder or rob, then should you worry. Because those men are less human than anyone otherwise clean who just bark and scratch, and howl and this n that.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 26, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> Aden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So wait a min, you're saying if you're NOT doing it out of pure instinct, but are quite in control and CHOOSING to do it, THAT is childish? I thought children were supposed to be less able to make a conscious choice than adults or something???

Man, as long as a person knows relatively where the line between reality and fantasy is, there's nothing wrong with them.


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 26, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> Aden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay, obviously your just here to bash people, which, in my opinion, is a hell of a lot more childish and immature, than being your own person. i mean, why are you even on a furry board, if you know damn well, we imitate animals?


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 26, 2008)

Dear me this is gotten out of hand...I feel I should appologise for makeing the board...I didn't mean to stir this up.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 26, 2008)

The most animalisitc thing I do it get on all fours and run around with my ferret.


----------



## Petrock (Jan 26, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> A little bit of me just died reading this thread.
> 
> Seriously, if you guys are starting to act like animals, you need psychiatric help.  Wake up, you are not wolves, you are not lions, you are not gophers.  You are human beings.



While some of what's been said here is overboard, you can't say that everything is a need for psychiactric help. Believe it or not, yelps, whines, a growling-like noise, and a few other noises are NATIVE to humans as well as other animals. I've seen people who AREN'T furries use them. Admittedly, curling up or acting like a dog is not human-ish, but the noises are nothing to say is insane...unless you do that more often than you speak english.

I admit, I myself have grumbled and whined, but those are normal noises for people to make. They just make them less as they get older. You can't say they're animal noises, though. Humans ARE animals, after all. Plus, they formed the foundations of the first languages.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 26, 2008)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> The most animalisitc thing I do it get on all fours and run around with my ferret.



Off topic: I want a ferret, is it true they steal your things?


----------



## YurouYuki (Jan 26, 2008)

When I was a kid I was raised around dogs and everyone I knew had dogs, which probably explained my behavior; I'd bite people when we had physical fights, I once out of the blue stretched and found myself clawing at a couch (of course I was also just waking up so heaven knows what I was dreaming before that), and I always imagined myself as a sled dog. I missed out a lot on my childhood which is why I probably catch myself growling at people today when I'm annoyed/angry with them, and love the feeling of going to a wolf sanctuary nearby and howling with the wolves (really, they howl with you). Although I do often wonder if past-lives exist (not just based on this but alot of things...for example, it would definately explain why there are people that you feel you've known before, or your whole life).


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Jan 27, 2008)

spikey2k said:
			
		

> Dear me this is gotten out of hand...I feel I should appologise for makeing the board...I didn't mean to stir this up.



Don't apologize, I think this is a good thread, things always seem to get stirred up no matter what.  I occasionally make various little chattering noises at times but usually not too loud for others to hear.  I do also bite the crap out of my fingernails which is a bad habit I can't seem to break, guess that could fit this category.  Thats about it though.


----------



## Focke-Wulf (Jan 27, 2008)

Lol, Yeah I've noticed a few things, sometimes if I get angry I'll growl if I don't catch myself,  Also, I often feel in a "predatory" type of mood, like I'm hunting for prey or something.


----------



## Kisuke (Jan 27, 2008)

I sleep curled up in a little ball, if that counts, and I whine sometimes if I'm too tired to notice.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Pretty sure all I've ever done is howl to relieve some stress


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Jan 28, 2008)

I have barked and growled but it is usually when I am playing with my dogs.  Not something I do to other people.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a tendency to walk very quietly at times as well as not be noticed. So when I walk up to a friend or group of friends. No one notices me for a while because they don't hear me or my subtle movements don't get noticed...

-Onyx


----------



## TehLemming (Jan 28, 2008)

Kisuke said:
			
		

> I sleep curled up in a little ball, if that counts, and I whine sometimes if I'm too tired to notice.


hehe, I do that too (as well as a ton of other random stuff listed in here... agreeing with most of them would just take too long =))



			
				spikey2k said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


off topic too but; I want one too, and now I want to know if they steal your things too lol,


----------



## Convel_Firesong (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmmm lets see here. I growl, whimper in a dog like manner I am a wolf after all, bite and scratch, there will be a lot of times I'll squat down or sit down like a dog. I curl up like a dog and nap from time to time, I also strech like a dog especally when I just wake up. I dont howl and bark as much as I use to when I was a child but I still have my moments. I tend to wrestle like a dog when I'm in a playful mood mostly when I'm around other furs. I'll catch my self walking on my toes or down on all fours. Thats pretty much it that I can think of at the moment. ^^

Oh and I walk extremly quietly unless I want you to hear me you never do.


----------



## Fallen (Jan 28, 2008)

> I personally have growled at people before and not even noticed I did it....That was a bad day in class. And I find myself purring when I am alone.





> I sleep curled up in a little ball, if that counts, and I whine sometimes if I'm too tired to notice





> I have a tendency to walk very quietly at times as well as not be noticed. So when I walk up to a friend or group of friends. No one notices me for a while because they don't hear me or my subtle movements don't get noticed...



All of these


----------



## SpikeBlu (Feb 2, 2008)

I have actually noticed something when I got into furry and that is I LOVE water now. Rain, pool water, getting sprayed by a super soaker... I love water. I guess I need to be more specific. I use to hate getting wet when I was wearing my clothes, like if I was walking on the street and it rained. I simply hated it. Now, I don't care if I get wet. Well, there are times though I don't, mostly if it's freakin' cold out. But yeah, I love the water. Then again, I am an otter so that makes perfect sense. lol


----------



## Greeb (Feb 2, 2008)

Well if something annoys me or I am angry at something, not at person but at something else, like internet is slow or something I make make deep growl, also when fighting feel some beast inside of me, like have you heard about berserck? Kinda strange when trying to get the person down I start to growl, hmm well that gives me some more strenght to finish my job, but control my anger, but not considering myself as a fury I am fury atist and doing Rp's...


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Feb 2, 2008)

Uuuhhm... No. :x I don't believe I've ever had any "furry instincts" to do "furry things" before.

I think anything like that would be a sign to have your next rabies vaccine. D: *ducks*


----------



## Calhanthirs (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm finding it rather difficult to answer this question as I have forgotten what it means to be human.


----------



## theg90 (Feb 2, 2008)

With my slightly grown-out hair, I sometimes sjake my hair.  Other than that, I might catch myself making slight animals noises whenever the ocassion happens, grrr, growling and stuff.  No one around me notices or cares, so I continue on.


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 2, 2008)

Well I've had insticts for a while but they have developed differently over the years.  The earliest I've exibited these was with my first dog, most likely because I was always with him.  I followed him on all fours, he followed me, and so on and so forth through our lifetime.  After he died I started subtlely exibiting differen't behaviors.  I do growl, though softly, I haven't found anyone who lasts long enough in a fight to let me bite them (meaning one hit in the sholder and they start crying like babies, and I'm not even that strong...), and I run on all fours, like in my childhood, with my new dogs to play around.  I've always thought it would be fun though to join a Feral Run group so I could run freely in the open.


----------



## theg90 (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, I love getting into playfights with my dogs.  I wrestle, slam, and pretty much everything but bite.  I have on occasson growled when something or someone bothers be or something is happening that I don't like.  I, strangely, wish I had some pointy ears or a tail or something like it.


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 2, 2008)

About the closest thing I do is howl.


----------



## DJDarkViper (Feb 3, 2008)

back when i was going through highschool in my hometown, there were tonnes of Rottweilers(sp?) around barking at absolutely everything that crossed their path via chain link fences. Once day while walking with some friends to the nearest convenience store, a person has just bought a new Rotty and put it behind a chainlink fence. As we were walking it started barking, and were tyring to talk. And its interrupting and wouldn't stop. So as we passed by i put by face right up to his and barked and yelled for a few seconds and scared it away. It since then never barked at me again. But we all laughed quite hard at it. 
I moved to a different city, and almost the same thing happened, but i was around a new set of people, and i pulled the same stunt except it was to a dog in the back of a truck that wouldn't shut up. I did it and all my friends did was like "DUDE?! what the HELL man?! like.. DUDE your in PUBLIC! STOP IT!" 

Ive never done it again. But thats as close as ive ever gotten.

Coincidently just over the weekend, i was watching a movie with my brother, and i yawned. Upon completing said yawn maneuver, my brother said "..th..that was awfully cat like of you" and im like "huh? what?" and hes like "you curled the tounge just like a cat would" and im like "..your crazy".

I also tend to shake my head after i sneeze or yawn, i saw my dog do it when i was a child and adopted it since then

hmmmm...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 3, 2008)

The thing about the ferrets...
they indeed do steal you things around. Ferrets, not only very active but very intelligent, need something to stimulate them when you're not entertaining them for about the 4 to 6 hours they needed interaction. Sometimes their own room full of toys will help prevent (but not entirely stop) your ferret from ripping holes in your couches and hording your things in there. But cute they are!


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 3, 2008)

I would just love to see a moment when people like us all get together and do our things.  It would be funny as heck and fun to take part of.


----------



## harry543 (Feb 3, 2008)

I know I growl and snarl at people that make angry, and howl at the moon sometimes. I also catch myself, when i don't have shoes on, walking around on my tip-toes( digi-grade style.


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 3, 2008)

harry543 said:
			
		

> I also catch myself, when i don't have shoes on, walking around on my tip-toes( digi-grade style).



I also do that both willingly and subconsciously.  Anyway something I just recently remembered (which is a funny story) is that one day when I was picking up my niece; one of her teachers was outside waiting with her.  We started a conversation and he told me that he learned the pitches to howl, or bark, to communicate with the dogs of the neighborhood.  He even showed me and got some dogs nearby to start barking and stop.


----------



## DJDarkViper (Feb 3, 2008)

Thietogreth said:
			
		

> harry543 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not gonna lie, thats pretty friggin awesome. Any audio clips or tips anything? Theres a few dogs 'round there here parts that wont shut their traps each morning i go to my car for work (they think im invading on their property or something). Itd be an awesome test lol


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 3, 2008)

DJDarkViper said:
			
		

> im not gonna lie, thats pretty friggin awesome. Any audio clips or tips anything? Theres a few dogs 'round there here parts that wont shut their traps each morning i go to my car for work (they think im invading on their property or something). Itd be an awesome test lol



Unfortunitly I own no recording device or my own video camara X3, But I did see something on ether animal planet or the discovery planet where this guy (of whom's name escapes me X3) lived with wolves and abided by their natural laws (and when I say live I mean he slept outside, ate raw meat, most of the time, and tought the wolves how to howl since he has been with them since practical birth (mother wolf died from something)).  Apearintly there are 3 types of howls: territorial howls (where one wolf pack howls to see if another wolf pack (who responds with another howl) is in their territory) a gathering howl (for both if one wolf is looking for their pack or two packs are trying to meet) and I forgot the other one X3 but it's not to quiet other howls.  It's for something else important.  The teacher though, he learned it from his pet dog from when he was a kid.


----------



## Arthur_Aqvila (Feb 4, 2008)

I have to admit to growling some times and I do one thing that I do not know wether its a animal noise or not but I make a Rawr noise like Chewbacca when I am extremely angry and I want everyone to shut up. I do not intentionaly do it its more like a reflex and has nothing to do with my fursona which is an Anthro-Eagle.

I have been known to deliberatley insult seagulls by immitating them though.

A wise friend of mine said "You can laugh at me all you want but it doesnt change the fact I enjoy life to the full!" I think that applies in this case


----------



## ChouKuma (Feb 4, 2008)

I must say, I have many instincts. I love to hiss at people when i cannot find words to say to describe my anger or hate. I growl playfully a lot when sparring with friends. I tend to randomly insert purrs somewhere into my conversations, as if to show I'm happy. I love laying on back edge of the couch, I find it quite comfortable. Honestly, I do. When I'm hyper I race from one end of the house, constantly changing my mind as to where I'm going, almost ripping, like my cat rips when she's all excited and jittery. I have so many, and honestly, Most people pet the top of my head and say good pet, mainly because that is how I act. I was once told I was like that annoying dog that would not leave you alone, or the cat that follows you everywhere. But, I didn't mind being called that, I thought it quite funny.


----------



## ChouKuma (Feb 4, 2008)

I also have an affinity for biting, sometimes I cannot control it, and three times was almost suspended for it. Those three times were the times i broke flesh at school. I'm in a constant teething stage I must say. Or at least, that's how it seems. It is the honest truth when i tell people I bite, and most of my social group can attest to being bitten either playfully or attacked once or twice by me. I love my fangs and without them I could not enjoy my favorite food. Rare steak. 

Funny, one time one of my friends actually bought me a muzzle and tried to pin me down and put it on me. It was quite frightening.


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 4, 2008)

ChouKuma said:
			
		

> I love my fangs and without them I could not enjoy my favorite food. Rare steak.



I wish I could have longer canines for several reasons, of which would be too long to list...



			
				ChouKuma said:
			
		

> Funny, one time one of my friends actually bought me a muzzle and tried to pin me down and put it on me. It was quite frightening.



Lol better watch you back for when they think it's time to put you to sleep for being to rowdy o.o...now where did I put that needle >3


----------



## feilen (Feb 4, 2008)

I purr often, although not often around others, and I also always sleep curled-up. I also walk digi-grade style occasionally in the mornings, although not on purpose.


----------



## FeynmanMH42 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh God yes. I love to sleep curled up in front of a warm fire. =^_^=


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Feb 7, 2008)

I've always walked digi-grade style ever since I could remember (being called a ballernia, twinkletoes and a faggot for it), but i think it's cool. I do growl at people when they make me angry, whimper when I'm sad and I hiss when pissed off (what I seem to be well know for). The only thing I think I could have left out is that I curl up when I wanna fall asleep.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 7, 2008)

I yawn like a cat all the time, and when I'm looking for something I get on all fours and crawl around =  3=; It actually helps xD


----------



## sage_mines (Feb 7, 2008)

I sleep a lot, I'm very curious, I'm easily irritated, I actually trained myself to purr (which is actually kinda sad that I have nothing better to do), and my natural protection is to scratch.


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 7, 2008)

Actualy a lot of animals curl their tounge when they yawn, not just cats.  My natural deffense is staying cool but looking "bigger" then I actualy am (such as stretch my arms and legs out, like making it look like they were shorter then extending them) like what bears do or some lizerds.


----------



## Kinday (Feb 7, 2008)

I eat all my vegetables does that count?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry - I'm too humanised. (Term from an RP)

Even if I like to hoard stuff in my room just for "Sentimental values". That's not too draconic...human women have a tendency to do JUST that.


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 7, 2008)

Dragons love to horde shiny things =3  got any shiny things in your room?


----------



## harden13 (Feb 7, 2008)

Me well i have a tendancy to meow and actuly sound like a cat because thats what our house usualy has when we took care of newborns. I cuddle lots usualy when i was with my old mate jessica now i just curl up into a ball and sleep in a corner hugging a pillow. But yeah i have some sort of weird connection to cats like i am one...


----------



## Coffee (Feb 7, 2008)

My methods of locomotion: depending upon my mood, I sneak, strut, run, jump, that sort of thing. Only very rarely will you find me doing something that resembles mundane "walking".  Far out.


----------



## Acorndeer (Feb 8, 2008)

scooter_squirrel said:
			
		

> spikey2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man I know that problem all too well, lucky me I was able to break it by creative use of colorless nailpolish <.<
And many people often refer to me as acting some way squirrely like my habit of climbing things like trees, lamp-posts, hanging from doorframes and bolting around instead of just walking.

Anyhow I think my ways are just rational means of living, not imitation of animal. Like hanging, it does good to your muscles and tendons, releases preissure from joints and makes sure blood doesn't pack to extremeties.
Bolting is just a way to cover area more effectively so I can asset the situation later and go back to objects / areas of interest with more awareness of the options witohut having to sloth around like old men.

Then again my habit of storing up dry snacks like peanuts, drybread and such is useful when I have sudden visitors over.

And my great love to walk on railings and other unusual balance requiring sections is beneficial to my overall posture and control of movement which I feel to be important long time in life, to avoig falling over and breaking bones when old or tumbling over in surprising slippery situations 

Sounds I make and often realize too late that I've made one again are like really low angry grunts when people surprise me unpleasantly by blocking my path or growls on a bad day. They are primal responses that come all too naturally for me.

More bad habits of mine is gnawing stuff so not ment to be gnawed. Like the bars of my eyeglasses, my old ones were horribly bitten, these ones I already bother to stop when I notice I am doing it again. and then i gnaw on paperboxes like ones with candy in them etc. whateever my teeth sink to 

I think rationalizing most of my "animalistic" quirks is at least a good excuse to keep doing it XD


----------



## Acorndeer (Feb 8, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> The thing about the ferrets...
> they indeed do steal you things around. Ferrets, not only very active but very intelligent, need something to stimulate them when you're not entertaining them for about the 4 to 6 hours they needed interaction. Sometimes their own room full of toys will help prevent (but not entirely stop) your ferret from ripping holes in your couches and hording your things in there. But cute they are!



Answer to that is to make the hole there yourself that the ferret can use. Or offer it many hides all over the house to hide things in to so it feels that all of its eggs are not in the same basket (because who knows that ferret next door might plan on hoisting one or two of those hides!). and it doesn't then feel the need to dig more hides.


----------



## -Ryn- (Feb 11, 2008)

Let's see, I have a lot of animalistic tendancies. I rarely ever simply walk, it's more of a predatory stalking-type of movement or a slow slink...When shoe-less I go digi-grade (and I'm shoeless as often as possible ^_^) I growl, purr, make inquisitive feline noises, yawn like a cat, love relaxing up in trees or other high places, move my ears toward noises as much as possible, bite, scratch, and pounce as primary forms of attack/defence, I recognize people by scent...There's more I can't think of right now, I'm sure. 

I've been doing all of this since I was little, too. The neighbor kids though I was weird because they could never hear me coming when we played tag or hide and seek...in the woods....

I used to have roomates that were furs and had a few animal behaviors. A house full of cats is an interesting place...especially when you introduce a bear and invite your tiny fennec friend over at least once a week...


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 11, 2008)

The only scents I can usualy pick up are mine and my dogs (not farts btw).  Other wise I smell perfumes or soaps and such.  And when you say move your ears to the noise do you mean you move your head or just your ears? (I can wiggle my ears/keep them in  place at different points on my head (back or forword).  Not far but enough to be noticable).


----------



## -Ryn- (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, I do the ear-wiggle thing, and I know I'm probably the only one who ever notices it, lol. As far as looking at the same time, it depends on whether or not I instantly recognize the noise.


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 11, 2008)

Can you move then individualy or do they move together? (I can sort of move them individualy =3)


----------



## Sabulana (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't really think about it.

I have conversations with my cats both in English and in Cat. I end up making a lot of random cat noises actually. And in a fight I always try to scratch my opponents. It's just stuff I've always done.

The only thing I really do "for fun" as it were, is try to grab keys and things when they're dangled in front of my face. XD


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 11, 2008)

I know for sure when I talk to my dogs they have no idea what the heck I'm doing but they think it means play time all the same (when I bark at them or not at them.  And by bark I don't mean an actual bark I mean I say "bark")


----------



## Jelly (Feb 11, 2008)

If I have to use the bathroom in mid-flight, I will. I've even done it in turbulent weather.
I cross my arms over my chest when I sleep (I also punch, grab and throw people and/or objects; not to mention say disturbing things, smile, and clack out little tunes on my teeth).

...aheh. I confess to being a dumb kid once, I used to drink blood (generally speaking, not my own). And when I was an even dumber...more kid-like kid I ate bugs. I don't remember it, but my parents said I did.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 11, 2008)

> I also tend to shake my head after i sneeze or yawn, i saw my dog do it when i was a child and adopted it since then


Whoa, wait a minute.  You mean that's not normal behavior?  :shock:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 11, 2008)

^I wouldn't say it's "abnormal". >.> More of uncommon, like people who always squeak and make noise whenever they yawn.



			
				Thietogreth said:
			
		

> Dragons love to horde shiny things =3  got any shiny things in your room?



oh yes plenty of shiny thingies. Except water dragons go after pearls that aren't quite as shiny. ;p


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 11, 2008)

You never said you were a water dragon so I would have never known =3.  Also I see a lot of people shake their heads after they sneeze.  I'm the only one who does it afterwords (as if to shake out what ever made me sneeze in the first place).


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 11, 2008)

But all dragons go after shiny things - just different kinds. ;p


----------



## -Ryn- (Feb 11, 2008)

Thietogreth said:
			
		

> Can you move then individualy or do they move together? (I can sort of move them individualy =3)



I can sort of move them individually, but not well.


----------



## Kitshera Aureana (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been doing this since before I even knew what furry was:
Growling
Growling at spirits
Howling
Barking
Mewing

Even though spiritually I would describe myself as an aquatic angel fox, I have the instincts of both a kitten and a playful puppy.  I once concluded myself as a fennec fox for they act like both.

Not long ago I was walking at night down the street and listening to music and I howled.  I said, "Oh shi-" and quickly calmed down.  My inner animal has always been trying to get out.

Sometimes when walking outside I can clearly imagine the paws in front of me running.  I used to run through the streets and howl as loud as I could.  It wasn't because I wanted to either.  It was pure instinct.

Things just happen. :3


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 12, 2008)

Does making random pigeon noises and trying to eat people's clothes [size=x-small](while they're still wearing them)[/size] count?<(._.)>


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 12, 2008)

No...that just makes you a freak...(or a goat maybe...)


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 12, 2008)

Thietogreth said:
			
		

> No...that just makes you a freak...(or a goat maybe...)



Either way's cool. 8) :lol:


----------



## Farfetnoogen (Feb 28, 2008)

So since I don't actually notice the animal-esque things I do, I had to go through this thread and steal things that other people said. Those traits being:
- barking (I actually figured out a territorial bark, but I haven't used it since I learned it when I was younger [against the neighbor's dog])
- growling when I'm annoyed/angry
- curling up to sleep
- walking digi-grade (I've been doing this since I was little. my parents actually brought me to a doctor for it. I was 3 or 4 then.)
- I was walking into a building after being out in the rain and I shook my hair to dry it. only after did I realize what I had done, which was when I broke out in a giggle fit.
- I love climbing into trees to just take a nap. it feels so much safer up there.


----------



## shiftyfox (Feb 29, 2008)

The only thing i can think of is the fact that I burrow into my sheets a lot.  When I was really young I had a neurologist study my sleep behavior and she noticed that I was constantly trying to dig into the bed while sleeping.  Her explanation was that all humans evolved from something that resembled a muskrat, and thats where the burrowing instinct comes from.  It goes away in most people after infancy, but some people just never outgrow it.  So basically she was just saying I'm less evolved.  Makes keeping my bed neat a bitch too.

...and I guess a teacher said I reminded her of a puppy, and all my friends agreed.  But that was directed more towards how easily distracted I am.


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 29, 2008)

Haha your underevolved =3


----------



## quill (Feb 29, 2008)

I growl. Scratch. Mimic sounds, or make them randomly when I'm content.

All without making a conscious effort.


----------



## NythWolf (Mar 1, 2008)

i do thing like a wolf i yup, bite, play fight, growl, and when i'm listening for noise my ear pruck up. also smell i'm total let my my nose. i feel kind of silly saying this
i do thing like a wolf i yup, bite, play fight, growl, and when i'm listening for noise my ear pruck up. also smell i'm total let my my nose, and traveling packs. i feel kind of silly saying this


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2008)

I Bark, A growl, Bite, and like a canine playfight with my dog.

I'm fiercely territorial and loyal.

I will sometimes become a "Lap dog" when I  am exausted, or sleep like a dog with my legs in the air...It's somewhat comfortable after you get used to it, among other things.

I don't find it strange, unless you are doing it at home, and in front of other people you know and know you are a furry (I.e.: A group of furries).


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 3, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:
			
		

> I don't find it strange, unless you are doing it at home, and in front of other people you know and know you are a furry (I.e.: A group of furries).


And why does it strange to do so, I mean when you know that many also
do them.
When I found myself doing those things in public, I might just stop asap.
But when I'm with my friend, well let it be.^.^ For one thing, I can't stop myself from biting some of my friends who I'm quite fond to.


----------



## 16weeks (Mar 3, 2008)

i scratched a hole in a new couch and ate a mouse......


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2008)

eternal_flare said:
			
		

> Zeke Shadowfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, let me rephrase that, it's not strange doing it infront of other furs, at home, or other people who know you are a furry.

I tend to growl in Public if I am being followed, agitated, or irritable...Last time I growled at someone...well...He won't be stalking my sister or me anytime soon..(Popped him in the nose).

And Yes, I am a Scavenger...I can and will eat almost anything that is beyond it's expiration date and raw....Raw lamb would be good now...-drools-

I am a hunter, I track and sneak very well, my sense of smell is more acute than anyone elses..I nip when I want to "Play"(-winkwink-), or play...I bare teeth for show of "respect my Authoriteh" and will bite and fight anyone who soils my authority...But my perona (And fursona) carries the traits of a trickster...a wise trickster...


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 4, 2008)

When I realy start gettign mad I've got this odd twitch that makes it look like I'm exposing my canines.  Kinda like a wolf growling. I've chewed up more random items than I can remember and I loved sleeping in small cave like areas. the big one, is whenever I get aggitated and pace some, everyone says I look like some wolf about to attack (and none of them know I'm furry:shock. Also, a love of play fighting


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 4, 2008)

I guess the closest thing to that is sleeping in a tight little ball and never actually having my head out from under the covers when I sleep. That's about it, I guess.

I don't understand what is so Gawd-awful wrong about doing the things that you guys do. What's the big deal?


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 4, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:
			
		

> I guess the closest thing to that is sleeping in a tight little ball and never actually having my head out from under the covers when I sleep. That's about it, I guess.
> 
> I don't understand what is so Gawd-awful wrong about doing the things that you guys do. What's the big deal?



I dont see anyproblems with any of this. The only excetion being eating a rat for obvious health reasons but other then that it all seemes rather normal


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 4, 2008)

OK. Lets see...to start, i have over-exposed canines (i had to have my premolars removed so they could fit. my canines root and all is 2 inches long), i'm immune to salmonella (don't feel like spelling) because i've been eating raw reat since i was young. My dad swears i'm not his kid. I lay on the bed staring at squirrels with my dog. For some strange reason we never bark though...I walk digigrade, or at least i used too. Ever since i joined the military, these boots have prevented me so. I sleep curled in a ball on a body pillow. Strong sense of smell and hearing. I can see in the dark, but my doctor said because i can, the more i stay out during daylight, the more headaches i'm going to get because of overabsorption of sunlight. (that why i work night shift in Iraq) I've snarled at people, i admit it, sometimes at my roommate too. He's afraid i'm going to kill him in his sleep. How cute...hehehe. Hmmm...i stare at full moons for hours without realizing it. My personality is that of a fox. Most of this behavior is from my past. I was raised around dogs and wolves my entire life. The only "fox-like" behavior that i have developed is the silent sneaking up on people. I've even taught myself to walk silently on rocks without making noise. Takes a lot of weight shifting management when wearing boots. Oh wait, I also don't hesitate to bite and claw at people in a fight. But whether I were a furry or not, I would probably still bite and claw people in fights. They are natural weapons, use them.


----------



## Zared-Sabretooth (Mar 5, 2008)

me and my cat like to sit there and bat the hell out of each other, i find myself growling a lot and then theres the fact that i follow intuition more than a conscience decision.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 5, 2008)

What does walking digi grade mean?


----------



## quill (Mar 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
			
		

> What does walking digi grade mean?



I believe that's walking on your toes, rather than on the whole foot. 

lol I used to do that too. Pretended I was a dinosaur.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 5, 2008)

quill said:
			
		

> Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh! ok, I do that to. Glad I'm not the only one. yeah, I used to imagine myself as a wofl while walking around like that.


----------



## Zared-Sabretooth (Mar 5, 2008)

quill said:
			
		

> Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Velociraptor..damn i love them


----------



## foxhunter (Mar 5, 2008)

well i do lots of animal like things 
-bite
-bark 
-walk digi grade (every time i take my boots off. i cant help it) -sleep in a ball
-walk without making any noises(my dad called me Death when i snuck up on him once, he punched me out of reflex =p )-i stare at the moon alot
-i also shake myself off after taking a shower before using a towel. 

this list could go on for some time so i'll stop there. but what can i say im a freak


----------



## Thietogreth (Mar 5, 2008)

foxhunter said:
			
		

> But what can i say im a freak



Freak X3  Nah just kidding.  We are all freaks =3


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 6, 2008)

Thietogreth said:
			
		

> foxhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freaky X5 I haven't seen any freak around here.^_^


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 7, 2008)

I guess that the extent of my "animalistic" behevior is almost constantly having my fingers curls so that the tips of fingers touch the end of my palm. when like this, they closely resemble paws. (the interesting thing is, i did not notice that they resemble paws until i read this thread.) 

Even so, I am under the impression that humans are animals, and all "humanistic" behavior is nothing more than "animalistic" behavior.

Second Leiutenant Krasnehy Uzhas of The Imperial Galactic Navy.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Mar 7, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> A little bit of me just died reading this thread.
> 
> Seriously, if you guys are starting to act like animals, you need psychiatric help.  Wake up, you are not wolves, you are not lions, you are not gophers.  You are human beings.



What? I'm not a wolf? Awww. you ruined my daaay.  

LOL. Thank you. I'm sure all of us are aware we are human.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 7, 2008)

I climb stairs on all fours, shake water out of my hair like a canine and i growl and show my teeth sometimes but only when im getting peeved.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 8, 2008)

The only ones I've noticed:
> Sleep in a ball
> Growl when angry
> Walk really quietly


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Mar 8, 2008)

I hiss at my friends to make them say "What the hell?" And laugh xD
I growl silently if I'm very pissed off, (which is very, very rare) or to ALSO make my friends say "What the hell??" And laugh.
And occasionally, at home, I go a bit digi-grade, since after all, I adopted it from my cat some years ago seeing how quiet she was. And also adopted the run upstairs on all fours x_x
But yet, it makes me less tired. And is also quite rare.


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 9, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:
			
		

> I climb stairs on all fours, shake water out of my hair like a canine and i growl and show my teeth sometimes but only when im getting peeved.



Cmdr. Talbain;

 i didnt know that climbing stairs on all fours could be considered animalistic. O.O
I just thought it was becuase i was inept at my motor skills.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 9, 2008)

I go up the stairs much faster when it's on all fours. It's just that.


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 9, 2008)

When I'm climbing up steep hills with a pack, I'm on all fours. Some of the other guys are like,"Your not a man if your not climbing with just your legs. Not to mention that is just plain weird...". And I'm like,"You can be a man and get tired all you want, if that is all your pride will get you. But I'm still going to get up to the top faster, I take pride in animalistic climbing skills. Has a person ever been able to run or climb faster than an animal of the same size. Heh...I don't think so. See you at the top!!!"  It so fun to see their faces after that! Soooo rich...


----------



## Thietogreth (Mar 9, 2008)

I bet it's an expression that says "omg and we choose to be his friends o.o..." (j/k >3)


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 9, 2008)

none of them are my friends...just allies of war...i don't have friends. no wait...i have female friends...but i'm in Iraq. so whilst i'm here i have no friends. My roommate thinks i'm going to kill him in his sleep for God's sake!!!


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 9, 2008)

Iraq? According to the media in the U.S., that sucks.

So how's that war going?


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 9, 2008)

it not a war anymore...it is pansy warfare...government says we can't use big guns...see we get mortared everyday without being able to retaliate. stupid guerrila warfare...i'm stuck drawing, posting on forums, and watching anime...when do i get to shoot someone with my sniper rifle...? *sighs* BTW...the media lies...I SAY AGAIN...*THE MEDIA CAN SUCK MY FOX BALLS...ARGH!!!!!!!* I so wanna see a reporter show up here. I'll steal their camera and throw it over the razorwire. It will still be intact, but I want to see at what lengths reporters are willing to go to lie to the U.S. Personally the only thing I watch on the news is the presidential debate. It affects how long I'm staying out here and my pay. I'm currently out here for 14 months right now...*ugh*


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow, sounds intense. Good luck D:

Yeah, the media sucks. I don't really care about what they say. Sometimes I think southpark can be more accurate.


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 9, 2008)

that's because it is the opinions of average people speaking out to others...sometimes listening to the public is better than a reporter who wrote the story themselves to get the best ratings.


----------



## Stryke (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't really have any characteristics on an animal, but I have a habit... I shake dry sometimes when I get out of the shower.  I first used it to get extra water off my head, but now it's pretty much a habit XD


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 9, 2008)

Funny, I just got out of the shower and did exactly that. D:


----------



## Kasseth (Mar 10, 2008)

Let's see...  I am not by nature a very expressive creature, so in that regard I am much like my fursona(or scalesona in my case).  Others say I'm creepy, which I presume is because of my lack of expression and my intensity.

I do go digi-grade on the occasion, especially when I'm sprinting, which I do spontaneously.  I also jog in a side-to-side fashion, much like a reptile; I find it feels more natural and it does wonders for my endurance.  I tend to be lazy when I'm not actively focused on something.  I can be highly energetic for short bursts but I need to rest in between them.  On warm days I'll occasionally climb up to the top of a rock formation and go to sleep.(which is one of the best things about living near mountains)

Aside from that, it's tough to say.  I've been pretty reserved in the past, and I've repressed a lot of behaviors for fear that others might be put off by them.  I'm changing that, though, so who knows what behaviors might develop.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 10, 2008)

XxMissFoxX said:
			
		

> okay, obviously your just here to bash people, which, in my opinion, is a hell of a lot more childish and immature, than being your own person. i mean, why are you even on a furry board, if you know damn well, we imitate animals?


Only replying to this thread because of the above, as my opinion on this thread is not one you wish to hear, and I cannot say it even remotely politely so we'll leave it at that.

You however....I want to poke you for a second.  I cannot say for majority or not, but I can say however that, saying furries imitate animals is quite foolhardy (or is it..? You know, the fact that I doubt that thought adds a more depressing light to this fandom's state of affairs.) 
I certainly am /not/ trying to imitate a bat.

I was going to go on from here but you know, my clock is glaring at me, it is 4:50 am, I'm only doing this because I'm bored, but alas I can't take trying to entertain myself seriously at the time, so for now, I give up on this post.


for now Â¬_Â¬


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 10, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> XxMissFoxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you admit you don't have to try to imitate them,
but instead acting like them by instinct.^_^


----------



## Ledge (Mar 10, 2008)

I growled when angry...But only when I'm getting really annoyed...Like...About to take action, annoyed... Aside from that...I's a quiet little bear.


----------



## harpier (Mar 23, 2008)

Aside from running around like a crazy bird, none


----------



## cataract_orange (Mar 23, 2008)

The only time I ever act like an animal is when I play with my dog (playing tug-of-war with my mouth, nipping him, being submissive), which, in my opinion, is perfectly understandable as it makes it more enjoyable for the both of us.

Otherwise, the only reason I ever bark (which is literally just yelling 'bark') is at yappy dogs just to piss them off.  That, and yelling 'squak' whenever I hear my friend's cockatiel(spelling) over ventrilo.


----------



## Thietogreth (Mar 23, 2008)

cataract_orange said:
			
		

> The only time I ever act like an animal is when I play with my dog (playing tug-of-war with my mouth, nipping him, being submissive), which, in my opinion, is perfectly understandable as it makes it more enjoyable for the both of us.
> 
> Otherwise, the only reason I ever park (which is literally just yelling 'bark') is at yappy dogs just to piss them off.  That, and yelling 'squak' whenever I hear my friends cockatiel(spelling) over ventrilo.



Kinda reminds me of one of my friends and his hyper active dogs and his cockatoo...


----------



## grayfur22 (Mar 23, 2008)

wan y smell beef porc or other meat y av saliva driping
out of my geule sorry for the french word but am french k
well y can also smell meat like from a hundred miles away
and y howl at the full moon once


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 23, 2008)

Uzhas said:
			
		

> DarkTalbain64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, all i know is people ask why do i climb the stairs like an animal but i guess its different in your case huh?


----------



## cataract_orange (Mar 24, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:
			
		

> Uzhas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on how large the stairs are and how regularly you climb them....


----------



## Jonnaius (Mar 24, 2008)

I've growled at people, howled at the full moon (as a joke, but i still did it) and i go up stairs on all fours. Also, when i ised to have long hair i used to shake it dry like a canine. I never noticed i was acting like that for ages, until someone eventually pointed it out to me. It came as quite a shock!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 25, 2008)

cataract_orange said:
			
		

> DarkTalbain64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually do it with any stairs i come across, only time i dont do it is when im carrying groceries or other things up stairs.


----------



## zaal (Mar 26, 2008)

Digitgrade when standing in a moving train (Skytrain, I live in Greater Vancouver), but that's only because it's easier to shift my weight around when the train banks/turns/slows/stops/accelerates. Not sure if that's animalistic, but it sure is effective when you don't want to look like a fool being tossed around in the train!


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 27, 2008)

lol
when hyper i tend to run down the back stepps and bark and i have been known to yip and bark in the back yard

i also cannot help but howl when really sad, its like the most natural way to cry for me. i'll let out short whiney howls if i am over emotional/sleep depribed and some thing on TV touches me/makes me sad....and when our dog died i really howled...

i also purr a little when happy, i snuggle deep into my squishy chair and let out a little purr.

i meowed in cermaics class once cause i was hyper and happy.

part of my reason for being so animal vocal though is we have so many pets and we have owned them all my life, and well a cat undertsnads me hissing at it better than yelling "get off the table"

so i am pretty lose at home with animal sounds, public is another matter.


----------



## informalmyx (Mar 27, 2008)

I am very animalistic both in and out of the house.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Mar 27, 2008)

*shrug* I don't really find myself doing much of that. Only thing is I seem to be able to relate to cats pretty well, haha.


----------



## WolfAngel (Apr 5, 2008)

I've growled when felt threatened, murr and howled... so yeah, I got some furry instincts...


----------



## KalinaEllenberg (Apr 6, 2008)

I almost always walk on my tiptoes, I growl when I'm angry, I howl at times, I murr when I'm happy, and I like to perch, sorta....


----------



## Kelsh (Apr 6, 2008)

I hiss and mew a lot. I also love taking day naps, staying up all night, meat, and also cats have a special connection with me. I've yet to see a cat that doesn't like me; they adore me and I adore them.

And I usually can understand what they want or whatnot.


----------



## Santos (Apr 6, 2008)

after drink much beer i piss like the racehorse

i do not know if this is counting


----------



## SoloJaguar (Apr 6, 2008)

Just my humble opinion here, but it seems to me that humans are just another form of animal.  So doesnt it also conclude that anything that humans do can also be called animal behavior?  Just because we dont see dogs walking around on their back feet on a regular basis doesn't necessarily mean that we have other traits that cannot be called non-animalish.  So if everything we do is animal behavior anyway, then does it really matter if we like to revert to a period of time when humans had a few less "human only" traits, and do what the rest of the animal kingdom does on regular basis.....after all, that seems to be more natural than well....walking on only 2 feet.


----------



## WolfAngel (Apr 6, 2008)

SoloJaguar said:
			
		

> Just my humble opinion here, but it seems to me that humans are just another form of animal.  So doesnt it also conclude that anything that humans do can also be called animal behavior?  Just because we dont see dogs walking around on their back feet on a regular basis doesn't necessarily mean that we have other traits that cannot be called non-animalish.  So if everything we do is animal behavior anyway, then does it really matter if we like to revert to a period of time when humans had a few less "human only" traits, and do what the rest of the animal kingdom does on regular basis.....after all, that seems to be more natural than well....walking on only 2 feet.



True... but I guess the thread aplies more from a fursona point of view, more than "how animalistic a human could act"...

Although, you made a good point


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 7, 2008)

I growl when angry (or roar if I'm seriously pissed) and have a tendency to try to claw and bite when fighting, not much beyond that, although I move around in a rather cat-like way (typically on my toes when sneaking, running etc.)


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 7, 2008)

when I eat I dont let anyone near my plate. it's like my own territory xD


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Apr 7, 2008)

heres a question, Many animals will migrate to mate during a particular part of the year. This isnt a taught behavior but sometimes just instinct. so, could having a strong want to mate with  be considered a furry instinct at times instead of biological clocks or getting horney?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 8, 2008)

SoloJaguar said:
			
		

> Just my humble opinion here, but it seems to me that humans are just another form of animal.



Know what irks me? I said something like this to a couple people irl, and they laughed.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Humans are animals... We are mammals, just like monkeys, dogs etc.

It's just that we are more sophisticated than other animals.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 8, 2008)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Humans are animals... We are mammals, just like monkeys, dogs etc.
> 
> It's just that we are more sophisticated than other animals.



that's what I told them! (donks the stupid irl people on the head)


----------



## Aldog076 (Apr 8, 2008)

theres that and we innovate...From robots"See a need, fill a need" and we human have infinite need with limited resources...thats is wut makes us different from any animal on earth..but ya besides that we are like any other animal we kill, we eat, we mate , then we die...


----------



## Option7 (Apr 8, 2008)

If anything, I guess our advancement from other animals is more of a hindrance. We are given this ability to use these resources, and we've fucked the whole thing up. If we were more primitive, then there would inevitably still be wars etc, but I guarantee the whole global situation wouldn't be as fucked up as it is.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 8, 2008)

Aldog076 said:
			
		

> theres that and we innovate...From robots"See a need, fill a need" and we human have infinite need with limited resources...thats is wut makes us different from any animal on earth..but ya besides that we are like any other animal we kill, we eat, we mate , then we die...



Our needs are finite (or at least they were)
The problem is our wants. Sometimes I think Gautama Buddha had the right idea there


----------



## Kasseth (Apr 9, 2008)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Humans are animals... We are mammals, just like monkeys, dogs etc.
> 
> It's just that we are more sophisticated than other animals.



More sophisticated?  In some ways, perhaps.  In others far less.  We have achieved just enough sophistication to create a major extinction event through our own efforts, which is undoubtedly unprecedented in the animal kingdom.  "Sophisticated", perhaps, but it's not really something to be proud of.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm not denying that we fucked up big time. But, do you see a dolphin with an internal combustion engine? I think not.


----------



## Fenrir_Wolf131 (Apr 9, 2008)

ive caught myself making animal noises in classes, lol. thats soo funny, guess its just part of who i am. . .


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

Option7 said:
			
		

> I'm not denying that we fucked up big time. But, do you see a dolphin with an internal combustion engine? I think not.



yeah, but do you ever see any of them wearing pants either? eh? eh? I think not. we've done a few things right


----------



## Jack (Apr 10, 2008)

well ive caught myself doing alot of animalistic stuff. but what happens to me the most is dodging things that i did not even see coming at me. this happens to me daily at school.
along with walking around on my toes, biting, growling shaking when I get wet and I have a very realistic howl. it is alot of fun.


----------



## Syusuke_Kieto (Apr 11, 2008)

I tried to bite my mail-man once... But he was just a bad mail-man... And I'm not even a canine.. Man, that mail-man really sucked. xP


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Apr 13, 2008)

I do many animalistic things....

I've never really thought anything of it, but other people really look at me funny sometimes....

(That's what I get for being a Therian...)

=^.^=


----------



## Suki-Yaki (Apr 13, 2008)

Hmm, let's see...
I caught myself biting when of my friends when we were wrestling, it caught me and him off guard ^^;;
I occasionally catch myself walking on my tiptoes, and after a shower I always shake my hair out. Oh, and I'm super passionate for frisbee ^^;;


----------



## Atra~indigo67 (Jul 1, 2009)

my ears twich in directions from certain pitched sounds.
also whenever i get in trouble my ears feel heavy.
 that's about it`


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 1, 2009)

This thread is dumb, but I'll contribute anyway.
I have remarkable night-vision and climbing abilities.
I only make people noises. That other shit is just weird though.

Edit: I regularly stalk instead of walking. I mean like the special forces do. I'm still not very stealthy though.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 1, 2009)

Closest thing I can say is I love sledging. ive perfectected my style to the toboganing style of a penguin. i love the speed the ice on my face and the wind flying over my back. but this is more to do with my obsession with penguins in the early part of my life.


----------



## Koray (Jul 1, 2009)

I can say I growl every now and then--when I'm angry, of course c_c


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh hi, nice necro you got there.
Thread locked.


----------

